# Duchess, a Mahogany on oak river boat on the Thames.



## Jolyon (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello.
I am trying to find information on a 40ft x 10ft beam boat called Duchess that was rumoured to be a trip boat on the Thames in the early part of the last century.
I found the boat as an abandoned restoration project in a very poor state a few years ago in a boatyard in Gosport and she is now fully restored to her former glory.
I don't have the builder's name or have any other information about her.
She had a diesel engine when I bought her but she is now battery powered and moored in York.
If anyone can supply me with information or photographs I will be very happy to reward them with a trip up the Yorkshire Ouse!
Jolyon.


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

There was a passenger boat on the thames operating as DUCHESS:

Built: 1890 by James Taylor
Operated from 1890-1916 and then left the river

Could this be her?


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

There was a 1904 sailing barge called Duchess operating from Maldon in Essex but she was lost at Dunkirk according to Hervey Benham in his book Down Tops'l so I guess it can't be her.

Good luck with your research and a shame that I can't claim the prize! 

Brian


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

You say you own the vessel? Could you post a few photos?


----------



## Jolyon (Jun 19, 2008)

Ben 
Thanks for the information.
There is a possibility that this could be my boat, do you have any other information please.
Jolyon.


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello Jolyon

Yes here are her owners (this is all the info i have on her)

James Taylor,Chertsey(1890)
R.Douglas,Windsor (1891)
C.Maynard,Windsor (1892-1916)
Sold off the river

If you have any photographs of the vessel it will make it easier to track down.


----------



## Jolyon (Jun 19, 2008)

*Photos of Duchess*

Ben 
If I have clicked the correct buttons here are two photos of Duchess.
Jolyon


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Thanks for the photos Jolyon. It does look like it could have been a thames boat at one point. Has she been renamed since Duchess? It seems she has a different name in the photos.


----------



## Jolyon (Jun 19, 2008)

Ben
I renamed her NorthCountry Rose in 2005.
The sale of my company NorthCountry Homes financed the restoration.
One of the original carved name boards internally on the under side of the coach roof was however retained and covered by the guys who restored her.
You can see photographs of the restoration on www.traditionalsail.co.uk
THe restoration took twice as long as the original estimate and the cost was a great deal more than double!
Since the restoration I have had the diesel engine removed and replaced by an electric motor.
Jolyon.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Hello Jolyon,
Your Duchess looks like she dates from somewhat later than 1890. (straight stem;transom stern).
There was a vessel somewhat similar run by Thames River Cruise of Reading about 20 years ago - Duchess of Cambridge, 40ft carried 42 passengers on trips on the upper Thames from Caversham. They're still thriving Tel 0118 948 1088 and would be able to confirm.
I think youv'e done a beautiful restoration,
Regards


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

PS
I forgot to say, Duchess of Cambridge was built in 1934.
Regards


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

What a beautiful boat - congratulations Jolyon, a job well done and thank you for allowing us to see her and for preserving her for future generations to see.

Chris


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Jolyon,
If she does turn out to be Duchess of Cambridge, she was on the National Historic Ships Register.
Regards


----------



## Jolyon (Jun 19, 2008)

Eddyw
Thanks for your comments but Looking at boats built by James Taylor at about this time, there are definite similarities. Hambleton Marine have a James Taylor boat called Verity for sale with a straight stem (I can't see the stern in the photos); the underside of the coach roof is identical to mine including the lights.
Also the old internal carved nameplate says "Duchess" and if the name had been Duchess of Cambridge that is what would have been carved.
The guys who rebuilt her said she was "turn of the century or just before" so it looks as though Ben is on the right track.
Jolyon.


----------



## karbine (Oct 29, 2005)

Just had a look at http://www.traditionalsail.co.uk/tr...les/traditionalsailfiles/Dutchess rebuild.htm

Wonderful work,fantastic to see. You really had your work cut out.


My father operated a lovely old boat called "The King" on passenger trips from Westminster - Hampton Court from 1989-1994. She took part in the Dunkirk Evacuation.

Length: 81ft 
Beam: 14ft 6ins 
Draft: 5ft 5ins 
Displacement: 40.80 tons 
Engine: 
Steam - 1902 - 19xx 
1985- Thornycroft 75 Diesel 
Re-engined: 1989 Ford 120hp Engine
Construction: Teak on oak 
Builder: H. Tagg, East Molesey 
Year Built: 1902
Operators: 
Harry Tagg(1902-1915)
Joseph Mears(1916-1946),
Thames Launches (1946-1985)
Gary Beckwith(1985-1989) 
Current Events LTD(1989 - 1994)
Morris Tolhurst (1994 - Current) (Laid Up)


I went to visit her last week and was appauled to find her in a drydock awaiting scrap. Its just disgusting that these historic vessels are treated this way.

Im currently trying so hard to persuade the owners not to scrap her. But it looks doubtful. 

Photo 1 (under my fathers ownership 1989) : http://riverthames.galacgallery.com/albums/userpics/10001/The%20King.jpeg 

Photo 2 + 3 (drydock last week in awful condition) : 
http://riverthames.galacgallery.com/albums/userpics/10001/normal_CIMG5795.JPG

http://riverthames.galacgallery.com/albums/userpics/10001/normal_CIMG5799.JPG


----------



## Jolyon (Jun 19, 2008)

Ben
Its a shame that boats of that sort fall into disrepair but although I am very pleased with my boat I wouldn't advise anyone to take on a renovation project unless they had very deep pockets and were happy to have a boat that has a value that is significantly less than the incurred cost.
Yuo need to find a kind or even gullible philanthropist.
Good luck.
Jolyon.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Jolyon said:


> Eddyw
> Thanks for your comments but Looking at boats built by James Taylor at about this time, there are definite similarities. Hambleton Marine have a James Taylor boat called Verity for sale with a straight stem (I can't see the stern in the photos); the underside of the coach roof is identical to mine including the lights.
> Also the old internal carved nameplate says "Duchess" and if the name had been Duchess of Cambridge that is what would have been carved.
> The guys who rebuilt her said she was "turn of the century or just before" so it looks as though Ben is on the right track.
> Jolyon.


Hi Jolyon,
The the photo of Verity suggests a counter stern. If you look at the restoration photos of Duchess the name Duchess on the transom is offset to the left. I have a vague memory that when Duchess of Cambridge was in passenger service at Reading the name Duchess was in capitals and the "of Cambridge" was offset to the right in a kind of manuscript lettering. It's possible her original name was Duchess as per carved name plate but subsequently changed to Duchess of Cambridge.
I think it would be worth your while contacting the former owners of Duchess of Cambridge if only for purposes of positive elimination. 
Happy sleuthing
Eddy


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Forgot to mention: "James Taylor" became "James Taylor and Bates" which became "W Bates and Son" builders of the famous Starcraft cruisers. Still a family run firm they are now trading as "Bates Wharf and Marine Sales" see http://www.bateswharf.com
They are one of the oldest established firms on the River Thames and may be able to help confirm whether or not your Duchess is by James Taylor.


----------

